# RECIPES:Please share your favourites :)



## crystal443

Please feel free to post recipes of any type, doesn't need to be a TTC recipe :) Baking recipes, any meal type recipe would be great!! Doesn't have to be healthy but can be if you want. Thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok Crystal, you're up!


----------



## cebethel

My fave = whatever someone else makes & what I don't have to cook :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, I want a traditional NZ recipe!


----------



## crystal443

Ok well we're not inventive eater but I do have a great Brown Sugar Sauce:

1 Cup Brown Sugar
2 tbs flour
1/2 tsp dry or prepared mustard
1/8 tsp cinnamon
3tbs dry sherry or vinegar (add extra if to dry)

Heat over low heat until everything has melted and then use as a sauce or glaze

This is great for ham, chicken or turkey :)


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, I want a traditional NZ recipe!

Yep...that would be great!!! Only thing I can think of here is sausage rolls :wacko:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, I want a traditional NZ recipe!

Hangi! No recipe........make a fire, put rocks on fire, dig hole, put food in hole (pork,mutton,potatoes,pumpkin) cover with wet muslin & huge ass leaves, pile super hot rocks on top, cover with dirt, wait 6 hours, dig up & eat! lol


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva, I want a traditional NZ recipe!
> 
> Yep...that would be great!!! Only thing I can think of here is sausage rolls :wacko:Click to expand...

There could be pavlova, but NZ & Australia fight over who had it first lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, here's one; linguine and clam sauce

All of my recipes are for 4 people, so adjust as you need.

1.5 lbs little neck clams in shell (canned baby clams if all else fails)
1 lemon
1/3 of a bottle of dry white wine
garlic
hot red pepper flakes
flat leaf parsley
salt and pepper
1 box of linguine

Sautee 4-6 cloves of garlic in olive oil until fragrant and add the clams; put a lid on the pan and let the clams go for about 3 minutes; pour the wine over the clams and put the lid back on the pan until the clams open (if they don't open, throw the effers out!); add the cooked pasta to the clams and let the pasta absorb some of the liquid; squeeze the lemon over it and season to taste with salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes; garnish with parsley.

If you are a purist, you can follow the no cheese and seafood rule, but we put cheese on all of our pasta.


----------



## dachsundmom

I can do fire, lol


----------



## crystal443

That sounds good!! We have cheese on pasta as well :)


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> I can do fire, lol

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Crystal....Do you ever go to Brunetti cafe in Carleton? Omg! We spent A LOT of time there when we were in Melbourne....Mmmmmmmm....


----------



## crystal443

No I haven't..but we have been to Carleton quite a few times..lovely place. I'll write it down and we'll check it out, we're always looking to try different places


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> No I haven't..but we have been to Carleton quite a few times..lovely place. I'll write it down and we'll check it out, we're always looking to try different places

Yes! I'm so jealous! It's an institution there....surprised you have not been yet...

Melbourne has an uncommonly large population of attractive people....don't you think? It's a bit strange....


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> No I haven't..but we have been to Carleton quite a few times..lovely place. I'll write it down and we'll check it out, we're always looking to try different places
> 
> Yes! I'm so jealous! It's an institution there....surprised you have not been yet...
> 
> Melbourne has an uncommonly large population of attractive people....don't you think? It's a bit strange....Click to expand...

We've been to Carleton a few times but I don't think we've explored a lot :) Melbourne does have a large population of nice looking people, they also have a large population of tall people..I don't think I've seen so many tall women that are 6 feet and over,lol but yep some lookers :)


----------



## Macwooly

Mine is a healthy recipe as I'm currently at a slimming club :)

Serves: 4
Prep time: 20 minutes, plus marinating time
Cook time: 35-40 minutes

Ingredients: 
454g/1lb skinned, boned chicken breast fillets
½ tsp salt
1 tsp ground turmeric
1 tsp ground coriander 
1 tsp ground cumin
2 tbsps canned coconut milk
½ cucumber, cut into thin strips

For the Satay Sauce
28g/1oz roasted peanuts
½ tsp salt
142ml/¼ pt coconut milk
1 level tsp curry paste
1 level tsp brown sugar
squeeze of lemon juice

1. Cut the chicken into 5cm/2in long strips and put them in a bowl. Sprinkle over the salt, turmeric, coriander and cumin. Add the coconut milk and turn the chicken in this spicy marinade mixture so that it is completely coated. Cover the bowl with clingfilm and leave in a cool place or the refrigerator for 2 hours to marinate.

2. Make the satay sauce. Pound the peanuts and salt to a paste in a mortar, or grind them in an electric grinder.

3. Put the coconut milk and curry paste in a saucepan and stir over low heat for 3-4 minutes. Add the peanut mixture, sugar and lemon juice, and simmer for 20 minutes, until thickened. Cool.

4. Remove the chicken from the marinade and thread onto wooden or bamboo skewers. Cook on a barbecue or under a preheated grill for 10-12 minutes, turning occasionally and brushing with leftover marinade. Serve with the peanut sauce and strips of cucumber.


----------



## Viking15

I made Macwooly's Mac N Cheese. Very yummy sauce. I chickened out and made it with ham instead of bacon. I also did half fat cheese and whole weat pasta. It was still divine!


----------



## dachsundmom

I never got past the roux on Wooly's recipe, lol


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I never got past the roux on Wooly's recipe, lol

Just buy a cheese sauce packet mix and make as per the instructions as it's a lot easier then just add a little flavouring and extra cheese to the sauce :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I never got past the roux on Wooly's recipe, lol
> 
> Just buy a cheese sauce packet mix and make as per the instructions as it's a lot easier then just add a little flavouring and extra cheese to the sauce :thumbup:Click to expand...

The only cheese sauce packets I can find are the ones that come inside the boxed mac and cheese, lol. But I suppose I could use them.


----------



## Macwooly

Sounds like I need to send a food parcel to the US :laugh2:


----------



## SweetPickles

I've got a recipe. My dh does almost all the cooking, but this one's my thing. It's tomato season here and we've got them coming out of our ears. Every summer I make tomato bread salad - slice and toast baguette brushed lightly olive oil and fresh garlic, then cut the slices into quarters, toss with chunks of fresh tomato, red onion, a dash of olive oil, basil and little salt. Delicious!


----------



## Sus09

This thread is really cool! 
I am going to dig out my fave recipes and post them here, specially my cake recipes. i will try to post a picture of some of the cakes i made, well hopefully i will manage as just posting my chart was a challenge lol
:dohh::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> This thread is really cool!
> I am going to dig out my fave recipes and post them here, specially my cake recipes. i will try to post a picture of some of the cakes i made, well hopefully i will manage as just posting my chart was a challenge lol
> :dohh::haha:

I hope u figure it out because we love pics! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva, I want a traditional NZ recipe!
> 
> Yep...that would be great!!! Only thing I can think of here is sausage rolls :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> There could be pavlova, but NZ & Australia fight over who had it first lolClick to expand...

That's very true ;0 DH and DD love Pavlova but DH insists it came from Australia..course he knows jack sh*t but that's besides the point!!!


----------



## crystal443

Macwooly said:


> Mine is a healthy recipe as I'm currently at a slimming club :)
> 
> Serves: 4
> Prep time: 20 minutes, plus marinating time
> Cook time: 35-40 minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> 454g/1lb skinned, boned chicken breast fillets
> ½ tsp salt
> 1 tsp ground turmeric
> 1 tsp ground coriander
> 1 tsp ground cumin
> 2 tbsps canned coconut milk
> ½ cucumber, cut into thin strips
> 
> For the Satay Sauce
> 28g/1oz roasted peanuts
> ½ tsp salt
> 142ml/¼ pt coconut milk
> 1 level tsp curry paste
> 1 level tsp brown sugar
> squeeze of lemon juice
> 
> 1. Cut the chicken into 5cm/2in long strips and put them in a bowl. Sprinkle over the salt, turmeric, coriander and cumin. Add the coconut milk and turn the chicken in this spicy marinade mixture so that it is completely coated. Cover the bowl with clingfilm and leave in a cool place or the refrigerator for 2 hours to marinate.
> 
> 2. Make the satay sauce. Pound the peanuts and salt to a paste in a mortar, or grind them in an electric grinder.
> 
> 3. Put the coconut milk and curry paste in a saucepan and stir over low heat for 3-4 minutes. Add the peanut mixture, sugar and lemon juice, and simmer for 20 minutes, until thickened. Cool.
> 
> 4. Remove the chicken from the marinade and thread onto wooden or bamboo skewers. Cook on a barbecue or under a preheated grill for 10-12 minutes, turning occasionally and brushing with leftover marinade. Serve with the peanut sauce and strips of cucumber.

I'm making this tomorrow night..this sounds fantastic!!


----------



## Macwooly

I've never made it as I don't like satay but DH adores making this for himself as he says it's really yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Well It is not a recipe itself but I did promise some photos :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Wow Sus. Those look amazing. I am such sugar addict!!!


----------



## Sus09

Thank you Vicking 15:flower:

I love baking, Those cakes were made for a charity event. I will be posting some of my favourite cakes recipes soon


----------



## future_numan

Butter Tar Squares..

1/2 cup butter 
1 cup flour
1/3 cup white sugar
2 eggs
1 cup brown sugar
2 tsp flour 
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 cup raisins

For base, blend together butter, flour and white sugar. 
Spread evenly on greased 8x8 inch pan.
Bake @ 350 F for 15 min.
Add other ingrdients together in bowl.
Remove base from over and spread remaining ingredients on top of base.
Bake @ 350 F for another 25 min.
Cool. Cut into squares.


----------



## Macwooly

Baileys Cheesecake - well this recipe should be healthy but I will use normal sugar instead of sweetener when making it this weekend :) 

*And ladies who are pregnant sorry this is a no no due to raw eggs *

Serves: 10 
Prep time: 25 minutes + chilling time

10 Fox's Ginger Crinkle Crunch biscuits
3 medium white eggs
4 tsp powdered gelatine
454g/1lb quark skimmed milk soft cheese (fat free soft cheese like Philadelphia will do)
500g fat-free natural fromage frais
4 tbsp Baileys Irish Cream Liqueur
3-4 tbsp granulate artificial sweetener
2 level tbsp caster sugar

1. Preheat the oven to 190°C/375°F/Gas Mark 5. Grease and line an 20cm/8in spring clip cake tin. Place the biscuits in a plastic bag and crush with a rolling pin. In a bowl lightly beat 1 egg white, add the biscuits and mix. Press evenly over the base of the cake tin and bake for 15 minutes until firm and golden. Leave to cool.

2. Dissolve the gelatine in 4 tablespoons of boiling water. Mix the quark with the fromage frais, liqueur and sweetener. Whisk the remaining egg whites until stiff, then fold into the quark mixture with the gelatine. Pile on top of the base and smooth the top. Chill for at least 3 hours until set.

3. Release the cheesecake, slice and transfer to individual serving plates. In a pan gently heat the sugar with 1 tablespoon water, stirring, until melted. Raise the heat and boil without stirring for 3-4 minutes until golden. Drizzle over each slice and serve immediately.

Tip: You can make the cheesecake a day in advance - simply cover it in the tin and chill. Add the caramel just before serving. 

Agar agar can be used instead of gelatine if preferred.


----------



## TessieTwo

Macwooly said:


> Well this recipe should be healthy but I will use normal sugar instead of sweetener when making it this weekend :)
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Fox's Ginger Crinkle Crunch biscuits
> 3 medium white eggs
> 4 tsp powdered gelatine
> 454g/1lb quark skimmed milk soft cheese (fat free soft cheese like Philadelphia will do)
> 500g fat-free natural fromage frais
> 4 tbsp Baileys Irish Cream Liqueur
> 3-4 tbsp granulate artificial sweetener
> 2 level tbsp caster sugar
> 
> 1. Preheat the oven to 190°C/375°F/Gas Mark 5. Grease and line an 20cm/8in spring clip cake tin. Place the biscuits in a plastic bag and crush with a rolling pin. In a bowl lightly beat 1 egg white, add the biscuits and mix. Press evenly over the base of the cake tin and bake for 15 minutes until firm and golden. Leave to cool.
> 
> 2. Dissolve the gelatine in 4 tablespoons of boiling water. Mix the quark with the fromage frais, liqueur and sweetener. Whisk the remaining egg whites until stiff, then fold into the quark mixture with the gelatine. Pile on top of the base and smooth the top. Chill for at least 3 hours until set.
> 
> 3. Release the cheesecake, slice and transfer to individual serving plates. In a pan gently heat the sugar with 1 tablespoon water, stirring, until melted. Raise the heat and boil without stirring for 3-4 minutes until golden. Drizzle over each slice and serve immediately.
> 
> Tip: You can make the cheesecake a day in advance - simply cover it in the tin and chill. Add the caramel just before serving.
> 
> Agar agar can be used instead of gelatine if preferred.


Oh my, oh my oh my....ginger crinkle crunches AND Bailey's....mmmmmmm....MMMMMMM! I think I've died and gone to heaven, thanks Macwooly, you've made an old woman very happy!! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'm doing Slimming World and that is one of their recipes and I can't believe I'm allowed it :)

I do have to plan my dessert/cake making for when other people are around as DH & I are only allowed one slice and we are liable to eat the whole lot which defeats the diet :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you guys get pasteurized eggs in the UK? We can here and it might be a way around the raw egg thing; you can also temper them yourself if you choose to.


----------



## TessieTwo

yep, I have a tad of an issue with portion control, I'd probably just see the whole thing as my own personal dessert and possibly growl if anyone attempted to take a spoon or fork to it! I'm VERY territorial when it comes to my food :grr:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Can you guys get pasteurized eggs in the UK? We can here and it might be a way around the raw egg thing; you can also temper them yourself if you choose to.

I think we might be able to not sure. I wonder if we can get dried egg whites as well which may be a way around it. I'll look now :)


----------



## Macwooly

Well I found a link on how to pasteurise egg whites: https://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6017670_pasteurize-egg-whites.html

It does look like you may be able to buy dried egg whites but struggling to find exactly who in the UK sells them


----------



## dachsundmom

We can buy egg whites in a carton here and they have been treated; you might find them in the egg substitute section of your grocery.


----------



## TessieTwo

Hello Macwooly / Dmom
Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your egg convo...I found this link if it helps at all?

https://www.twochicks.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Macwooly

TessieTwo said:


> Hello Macwooly / Dmom
> Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your egg convo...I found this link if it helps at all?
> 
> https://www.twochicks.co.uk/index.php

Well done on finding this :thumbup: So chuffed now as I can use this as a thickened in sauces instead of cornflower which I'm not supposed to have with Slimming World :happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

Macwooly said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Hello Macwooly / Dmom
> Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your egg convo...I found this link if it helps at all?
> 
> https://www.twochicks.co.uk/index.php
> 
> Well done on finding this :thumbup: So chuffed now as I can use this as a thickened in sauces instead of cornflower which I'm not supposed to have with Slimming World :happydance:Click to expand...

That's great, glad it helped, I knew I'd seen them in the supermarket and thought it was a great idea :)


----------



## NorthStar

Ingredients (serves 4)

500g chicken breast fillets finely sliced (either buy ready roasted or grill yourself)
150g rice stick noodles 
1 tbs rice vinegar 
2 tbs fresh lime juice (bottled is fine too)
1 tbs sweet chilli sauce 
2 tsp fish sauce 
2 tsp peanut oil (or sesame)
100g (2 cups) finely shredded Chinese cabbage 
2 carrots, peeled, coarsely grated 
8 spring onions, ends trimmed, thinly sliced diagonally 
1/4 cup loosely packed fresh mint leaves 
1/4 cup firmly packed fresh coriander leaves

Method
Place noodles in a large heatproof bowl and cover with boiling water. Set aside for 5 minutes to soften. Stir with a fork to separate. Drain well. 

Combine vinegar, lime juice, sweet chilli sauce, fish sauce and oil in a screw-top jar and shake until well combined. 

Add the noodles, cabbage, carrot, spring onion, mint and coriander to the chicken and gently toss to combine. Drizzle with dressing and gently toss to combine. Divide the salad among serving plates and serve immediately


----------



## Macwooly

NS - I bet my DH would love the noodle recipe :) And looks like we can have it on our Slimming World as the oil would be sins but only a couple :)


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, this is perfect! I needed something to bring for Sunday brunch with the in-laws this weekend! I think it could be doubled easily.


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks ladies, this is one of my go to dishes when I want something really tasty and light with not much faffing around.

If you can't be arsed cooking chicken breast a ready roasted one from the supermarket is fine too.

Macwooly I thought it might work you on slimming world, you could try halving the oil quantity even, most of the flavour comes from the fresh herbs.

Dmom I hope it goes well at the barbecue, it's always been a hit for me.

If you can't get chinese cabbage then white cabbage is fine, and if you can't get rice wine vinegar white vinegar is ok too, though use a little less.


----------



## cebethel

I would like to inquire as to where I might find Woolys mac & cheese recipe? 

I would like to try it out..............

Please please & please :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I would like to inquire as to where I might find Woolys mac & cheese recipe?
> 
> I would like to try it out..............
> 
> Please please & please :hugs::hugs:

Page 19 of Wooly's journal...mine was a failure, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I would like to inquire as to where I might find Woolys mac & cheese recipe?
> 
> I would like to try it out..............
> 
> Please please & please :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Page 19 of Wooly's journal...mine was a failure, lolClick to expand...

How was it a failure?


----------



## dachsundmom

I burnt the sauce, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Here's a recipe for you....

Serves: 1
Prep time: 2 minutes

You will need:

~1 Bowl
~1 Spoon
~1.5c Golden Grahams cereal 
~.75c 2% Organic Milk
~1 small Banana, peel and then sliced into .1/4" pieces

1. Pour the cereal into the bowl.

2. Pour the milk into the bowl.

3. Gently toss the banana pieces into the bowl.

4. Using the spoon, mix the ingredients together for approximately 12.5 seconds.

5. Using the spoon, eat and enjoy.

https://www.thecasualdieter.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Breakfast-Cereal-with-bananas.jpg

https://images.costume.net/chef-hat_th.jpg...MORE GOURMET GREEK RECIPES COMING SOON.....:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Here's a recipe for you....
> 
> Serves: 1
> Prep time: 2 minutes
> 
> You will need:
> 
> ~1 Bowl
> ~1 Spoon
> ~1.5c Golden Grahams cereal
> ~.75c 2% Organic Milk
> ~1 small Banana, peel and then sliced into .1/4" pieces
> 
> 1. Pour the cereal into the bowl.
> 
> 2. Pour the milk into the bowl.
> 
> 3. Gently toss the banana pieces into the bowl.
> 
> 4. Using the spoon, mix the ingredients together for approximately 12.5 seconds.
> 
> 5. Using the spoon, eat and enjoy.
> 
> https://www.thecasualdieter.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Breakfast-Cereal-with-bananas.jpg
> 
> https://images.costume.net/chef-hat_th.jpg...MORE GOURMET GREEK RECIPES COMING SOON.....:thumbup:


Well, she shouldnt be able to burn that one :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do ya think it would be ok if I left out the bananas? Lol

I don't eat fruit, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Do ya think it would be ok if I left out the bananas? Lol
> 
> I don't eat fruit, lol.

what? not even vodka soaked watermelon??


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe that...we call it 'hairy buffalo' in my neck of the woods...but it's any type of fruit soaked in grain alcohol.


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Well, she shouldnt be able to burn that one :haha:

You never know....We're talking about DMom here...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Well, she shouldnt be able to burn that one :haha:
> 
> You never know....We're talking about DMom here...Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

If anyone wanted to try Northstar's noodle salad recipe, I highly recommend it! Very easy and good...I served it a little differently bc I took it to a brunch. I left the ingredients separate from each other and served it as lettuce wraps; I used the dressing as a dipping sauce.

Even Porkchop loved it!

TY NS!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Eva..is that + HPT for you??:happydance::happydance::happydance:

DH made fantastic oven roasted potatos this weekend:haha: He cut up and boiled the potatos and once almost cooked he drained them. In a bowl he added honey a bit of oil, maple syrup, and morrocan spices and it was fantastic!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH only grills. He tried spaghetti on Friday; it was almost edible. Lol.

He is really good at mopping however...all those years in the Army.


----------



## crystal443

Dh doesn't cook much either and a mop? Well he wouldn't know what one looks like:haha: He vacumed once and I took a photo, and he only vacumed because it was new vacum and he wanted to try it:wacko: He's a fantastic guy but he hates housework:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine is basically a SAHD right now, so he's learning. Lol


----------



## Macwooly

I have to have fight my DH out of the kitchen to cook sometimes :) We both love to cook and DH is a fab cook :) I think that's the reason we both have weight issues :haha:

Ok another healthy recipe ladies which is great as a snack or a side dish (and is sin free for those following Slimming World - Baked Sweet Potato:

Serves: 1
Prep time: 5 minutes
Cook time: 30-45 minutes

1 x 170g/6oz sweet potato
1 level tbsp fat-free natural yogurt
juice of ½ lemon
1 garlic clove, crushed
½ tsp ground coriander
½ tsp ground cumin
good pinch of chilli powder
pinch of turmeric
Fry Light, for spraying
coarsely ground sea salt
1 tbsp chopped fresh coriander

1. Peel the potato and cut lengthways into 6-8 wedges. Mix the yogurt, lemon juice, garlic and ground spices to a smooth paste and brush over the sweet potato wedges.

2. Spray a roasting pan lightly with Fry Light and place the coated sweet potato wedges in the pan.

3. Bake in a preheated oven at 200°C/400°F/Gas Mark 6 for about 30-45 minutes, until crisp and golden outside and tender inside. Grind some sea salt over the top and eat sprinkled with coriander. Alternatively, grill them in a ridged grill pan.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, have you tried these sweet potatoes? I am wondering if they really do get crisp in the oven?


----------



## Macwooly

Yeap I've tried them and they do crisp up :thumbup: So yummy and so low in fat too :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

These sound yummy too..another recipe for the weekend:thumbup: I buy the sweet potato fries for the kids but this is an even healthier option so I'm going to give it a go. DS will eat veggies but DD is a bit of a tough customer but this looks promising.


----------



## Wendyk07

Loving this thread. So many new recipe ideas and things to try. I will post my family favourites but its good old hearty food not so much low in fat. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I don't do low fat, lol.


----------



## crystal443

I'm happy with family favourites that stick to the ribs:thumbup: Doesn't have to be low fat, we're just looking for tasty recipes:haha:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I'm happy with family favourites that stick to the ribs:thumbup: Doesn't have to be low fat, we're just looking for tasty recipes:haha:

Not only do they stick to my ribs, but they seem to stick to my hips, belly & butt also :haha:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy with family favourites that stick to the ribs:thumbup: Doesn't have to be low fat, we're just looking for tasty recipes:haha:
> 
> Not only do they stick to my ribs, but they seem to stick to my hips, belly & butt also :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's ok you have a great excuse to eat what you want now:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy with family favourites that stick to the ribs:thumbup: Doesn't have to be low fat, we're just looking for tasty recipes:haha:
> 
> Not only do they stick to my ribs, but they seem to stick to my hips, belly & butt also :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That's ok you have a great excuse to eat what you want now:thumbup:Click to expand...

I ate what I wanted before too.......hence why I already have a bump that isn't baby :haha:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy with family favourites that stick to the ribs:thumbup: Doesn't have to be low fat, we're just looking for tasty recipes:haha:
> 
> Not only do they stick to my ribs, but they seem to stick to my hips, belly & butt also :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That's ok you have a great excuse to eat what you want now:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I ate what I wanted before too.......hence why I already have a bump that isn't baby :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Ok another recipe (sorry another from my slimming club) :) 

Smoked Haddock and Pea Risotto (Serves 4)

4 X 142g/5oz smoked haddock fillets
1.2l/2pt fish stock
1 large onion, peeled and finely chopped
1 large leek, washed and finely chopped
255g/9oz dried risotto rice
397g/14oz fresh or frozen peas
100g/3.5oz fresh spinach leaves, roughly chopped
4 large eggs

1) Place the haddock in a large saucepan of water and bring to the boil. Turn off the heat and allow the fish to sit in the water, covered, for 12-15 minutes. Drain and set aside.

2) Bring the stock to the boil in a large pan over a medium heat, then turn the heat doen as low as it will go to keep the stock hot without letting it reduce.

3) Place 198ml/7fl oz of the warmed stock in another large pan and add the onion and leek and cook for 3-4 minutes until they are softened. Add the rice and cook for 2-3 minutes. Stir in the peas and spinach.

4) Add the stock to the rice a ladle at a time and keep stirring until each ladle is absorbed. Keep adding the stock, stirring as often as possible until the rice is al dente (approx 20-25 minutes).

5) Skin and flake the haddock into bite sized pieces and gently stir it into the rice. Keep the risotto warn while poaching the eggs.

6) Divide the risotto onto 4 plates and top each with a poached egg. Serve immediately.

I use the water I've boiled the haddock in as my fish stock


----------



## crystal443

That sounds great :) I haven't had Haddock in ages.I'm not even sure they sell it here, I'll have to have a look :)


----------



## cebethel

Wait, peas? I can see Nat shaking her head from here :haha:

Sounds delish tho! Too bad I'm too lazy to try it :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think I can get smoked haddock here, but I am sure there's got to be a substitute.

Eva, did you make the mac and cheese?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I don't think I can get smoked haddock here, but I am sure there's got to be a substitute.
> 
> Eva, did you make the mac and cheese?

Not yet :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Someone besides me has to try it, lol. I want to see if anyone else ruins it!


----------



## cebethel

I bet I will............. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

I might give the Mac and Cheese a go later in the week, although I'm normally pretty sh*t with anything like that..lol. I just got a call from DS school he's in Year 7..first year of Secondary College and he was apparently making your mama so fat jokes in class and offended another student. This child is supposed to be in the "smart class" so I said punish him and she said he'll be staying after class on Wed. well there's punishment, I told her I was thinking more along the lines of a weeks detention and lots of lines.


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with you!


----------



## crystal443

His fingers will be aching when I'm finished with him:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I take it the other child's mother has a weight problem?


----------



## crystal443

Well it was a group of them that were being basically smart asses and the kid that took offence apparently was also making jokes but did take offence when his mother was insulted. No one should have been insulted but I have a feeling this was something that was left too long and it got taken to far. It all happened in class mind you..so where was the teacher to stop it escalating?


----------



## Indigo77

Well done, Crystal! It's refreshing to see a parent who doesn't act like their kid shits roses....


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Indigo:thumbup: I can't stand when someone says their little darling wouldn't do it...kids will be kids and make mistakes. I don't love the little sh*t any less but misbehaving and upsetting another kid isn't acceptable in my books.


----------



## cebethel

Omg, I see the "my child is an angel" all the time!
DS is 7, and misbehaves a lot :wacko:
We have a "traffic light" system, where he has a chart that has a green area (where he gets to do all his fun things....wii, games, bike, scooter...etc) Yellow - he loses some fun stuff ( no wii, lego gets put away, no games) Red means no fun stuff at all ( no wii, lego, games, bike & scooter, no going outside, no tv, no going anywhere except for school) 

He hates it! But he has to learn bad choices bring bad consequenses :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I only defended my DD once and threw the 'it's not my kid' card...I figured since the other child was obviously trying to choke her, I could give DD a pass on that one.

Otherwise, it's game on. She knows that I will do much worse to her than the school ever would, so she pretty much keeps it in check. I think a little bit of parental fear is not a bad thing, lol.


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Eva....:thumbup:

Oh sweet mother...I love Eric!!!!! :)


----------



## crystal443

Sorry..that made no sense...Indigo I love your avatar..lol..huge True Blood fans :), found out what happened after a conversation with the school itself...apparently this incident happened in Term 1 and it is now Term 3. He did admit making the jokes but as we were initially told there were no offended kids an Aid overheard them joking, which I feel better he didn't hurt anyones feelings but I'm not pleased the school didn't get all the facts before calling. So he had some lines to do when he got home from us and he had to listen to us dribble on for awhile :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I've got a really good one for room cleaning if you ever need it, lol.


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Dmom I might need to take you up on that:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.delish.com/recipefinder/tomato-corn-pie-recipe-ew0710

This one looks like it might be good.


----------



## riuvn

i can not cookie


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I can't cook either, but I like to pretend that I can, lol


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, I can't cook either, but I like to pretend that I can, lol

Hey, I burnt rice and popcorn yesterday:dohh: and I almost caught myself on fire I bent over to see if the rice was cooked and my cord on my hoodie went into the fire on the burner..I smelt it before it caught on fire but sh*t it scared me :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.delish.com/recipefinder/tomato-corn-pie-recipe-ew0710
> 
> This one looks like it might be good.

Looks good I just need to giggle it for me & DH are we can't have the pastry :thumbup:


----------

